# IVF Treatment at Liverpool Womens Hospital



## roobie74

Hi Everyone. I am new to this website and just wondered if anyone can help me? We are going to an IVF Patient Information Evening on Thursday at the Liverpool Womens Hospital. Has anyone ever been to one of these and if so, how long after do you start your treatment? Does it depend on whereabouts you are in your cycle or do you just wait until the next appointment is available. I know they will probably tell me all this on Thursday but after nearly 4 years TTC #1, I am impatient haha!!:blush: Thanks, Roobie xx


----------



## CurlySue

I am going to be going on it but not this month. I haven't even had my confirmation letter yet. I had my referral three weeks ago. A girl I know had her consultation at the start of December and had confirmation that she was on the waiting list within two weeks. Its bothering me that I have not received mine yet. 

Another girl from another forum went to the info evening in November and is starting her IVF this month. They say the waiting list is three months at the minute.


----------



## roobie74

Hi Curly Sue. Thanks for your reply. The hospital have told me that there is a 1-2 month wait from the day we are referred. We were referred on 31st December so I am hoping our treatment will start by the end of this month. Which hospital are you with? I would phone and just check to see if they have sent anything out to you incase it's delayed/lost in the post (I received a bill on Friday that was post marked 18th Dec!!). If they haven't sent anything they can give you an idea of when you can expect to hear and at least this will put your mind at rest. Good Luck, Roobie xx


----------



## CurlySue

We were referred on 15th January so the 1 month of the 1-2 months is already up. They told me three months at my referral appointment. This is why it is bothering me. I was referred only two weeks after you and I have not even received the confirmation letter that the doctor told me I would receive. i have phoned the hospital and they told me that Dr Drakeley's secretary was off work for two weeks with flu and they had trouble finding my referral forms at all. Then when she phoned me back she told me she was in the process of dealing with the people who came in on 15th that day. This was last Thursday and STILL I have heard nothing. I know I sound neurotic but until I receive the letter I was told I would receive it's going to do my head in. 

I am at Liverpool Women's. I've been looking forward to getting this sodding letter and it still hasn't come. If they'd been on the bloody ball I could have gone to the same info evening as you.


----------



## roobie74

Hi Curly Sue. Am so sorry you haven't had anything back from the hospital yet. If you are anything like me you probably feel like you are going to explode with frustration! I would call them again tomorrow. If you just explain again that you are feeling anxious I am sure they will be fine. We went to the Info Evening tonight. It was very informative as they took us through each stage of the procedure. They told us to go for your blood tests on day 2,3 or 4 of your cycle and your partner is given an appointment for his SA. I am on CD 6 so I won't have my tests for another 3 weeks or so then you wait for your next period to start the drugs so it looks like we will be starting end of March, providing all our results are ok. I have been under the Women's hospital for 2 years now and I live in Liverpool - I don't know if that is why I have been seen so quickly - I may be wrong. They did say they were extremely busy and they would need us to be patient at times, but they also said they were there to support us. Another phone call would not be seen as impatient in my book. I hope you get your letter soon - I think there is an Info Evening every 2 - 3 weeks and I only got my letter 11 days before I was asked to go. Got my fingers crossed. Keep me posted. Roobie xx


----------



## roobie74

I've just come across your blog and saw that you have received your letter. Am made up for you Curly Sue!! Also noted that you are from the Red side of Liverpool like myself. My Hubby is a Blue nose and all I can say is it's a good job that I wasn't ovulating yesterday as there definitely would not have been any "baby making" last night LOL!!!:rofl:
If you have any questions about the Info Evening, let me know xx


----------



## CurlySue

Hi love,

I am two weeks behind you, it seems. But, I am due on just before the open evening (will be CD5) so I am in the same position. Will be the following month. What sort of stuff were they saying? Am very curious.


----------



## roobie74

They just went through the IVF procedure stage by stage. Then the embryologist went through what happens in the lab and she showed us a video of ICSI - you actually see the sperm being injected into the egg! She went through what kind of things they look out for and showed us pics of healthy eggs. Then the Counselllor went through what kind of counselling is available. Lastly one of the nurses who does egg retrival and puts the embryos back in spoke to us about the requirements fro IVF ie BMI, Smoking etc and went through the consent forms. You are given a big information pack when you arrive and an envelope with blood test forms and a sample bottle for the SA - my hubby got an appt to do another sample as although his tests have come back fine, they were done at the Royal and the Womens do the test more around whether his swimmers are ok for IVF or if ICSI is also required. You can ask questions at the end, but our talk was over by about 6.30pm. It is a bit daunting when you first walk in - strangely I was amazed by how "normal" everybody looked - don't know why!!!! My hubby didn't enjoy the walking in bit but he soon got over it and was enthralled by what he was being told during the presentation - unlike me he hasn't looked up IVF on the internet so only took in what actually happens on Thursday night!!!! So, I go for my blooods in about 3 weeks and hubby does his test a week on Thursday and then we see where we go from there at our first consultation. Hope this helps. Roobie xx


----------



## Littlemo

Hi Everyone,
Me and my partner was referred by our GP in dec, we got our appointment for LWH at the end of Jan and our 1st appointment was yesterday,
We have already had 1 SA test so we know there was a problem TTC,
oUR 1ST Appointment went well....we had some blood tests and booked appointments for a few more tests before our 2nd consolt
( 2 more SA test needed and Ultrasound scan, bloods on Day 2 of period and day 21 of cycle)

our appoinment went well but i never got to ask my hundards of question i wanted to ask i was told best to get all results before that happened i really want to know how long the waiting list was, i been told so many things 1 year 3 years still dont know i just hope its soon,

our next appointment is not till April too...back to the waiting game,

The staff at the hospital was really nice and such a nice hospital, has anyone gone to more stages and anyone know how long u wait ?


----------



## CurlySue

Hi Littlemo. Glad to see many of us LWH girls on here (well, three...)

I was told the same thing. I had my initial appointment last May, I think it was, and they said that it's best to get all of the test out of the way and then discuss them all at once. Ended up having a Lap and Dye at the end of July after having had bloodwork, SA and ultrasounds done. Wasn't a pleasant experience. It was not painful, at least not for me, but I had a rather bad reaction to the anaesthetic, ended up with a seriously elevated heart rate, total dehydration and was unable to keep anything down. Ended up having all kinds of anti nausea medication and having to stay overnight when it was supposed to be a day case. They were nice, though. They were all very nice. 

The waiting list for what? For IVF/IUI the waiting list is currently three to four months. I had my referral for IVF at the end of January and I am going to an open evening tomorrow night. I think it all depends on the length of the cycle as to when your first treatment is. Having said that, you are nowhere near that stage yet. They will have to identify your problem, if there is one, before they refer you for invasive treatment.


----------



## Littlemo

Hi Curly Sue, Thanks for your reply, 

I am so confussed with this all, After yesterday i fort great thats it we finally getting there i classed yesterday at 1st consolt sort of thing,
I fort once we had our tests thats would be it and we would be placed on the list,
We was told after the 1st SA there was a problem with mobililty and was told our best chance was icsi....i guess i no where near the stage i fort i was at.

i was hoping that once all our tests came back we would get a move on it there many more tests etc before we get placed on the waiting list ?


----------



## CurlySue

Littlemo, it really doesn't work that way. I had my initial consultation last May, like I said, and I was sent, first off, for blood work and ultrasound. OH was sent for SA. There were no problems with his sperm but, even if there had been they would still have wanted to check me out thoroughly.

They say there is a problem with mobility but it might just be that it is low, not hopeless, therefore they would hold off on putting you on any lists until they have given you a chance to 'try' etc. In the meantime, they would want to check YOU out. Blood tests reveal you are ovulating, yes, but they do not tell if the egg is getting to where it should be. They need to see if there is a blockage.

At your next appointment I would imagine you would be sent for a HSG which is a test to check if your tubes are blocked or not. There would also be a vaginal examination. They would test you for STDs and the like. They check for structural abnormalities which might explain why you are not yet pregnant. 

I'll be honest, it was eight months after my first consultation that I got anywhere near that IVF waiting list. They have to be thorough after all. They can't just send everyone away for IVF without first identifying what their problem is. My problem is that I have poor ovulation and endometriosis. I have unblocked tubes but since I don't ovulate regularly that is one of the problems. The LWH put me on Clomid for four months up until January. I had an appointment then and was put on the IVF/IUI waiting list. 

Regardless of anything, they need to check you out. That takes some time, unfortunately.


----------



## CurlySue

roobie74 said:


> I've just come across your blog and saw that you have received your letter. Am made up for you Curly Sue!! Also noted that you are from the Red side of Liverpool like myself. My Hubby is a Blue nose and all I can say is it's a good job that I wasn't ovulating yesterday as there definitely would not have been any "baby making" last night LOL!!!:rofl:
> If you have any questions about the Info Evening, let me know xx

Hi Roobie. Hope you are still around. I have the Info Evening tomorrow night and am really looking forward to it. Hope you are doing okay. The waiting game is really frustrating isn't it?

Hee - yes, yes, I am a red, btw. Got my tix for Real Madrid today. Near the goal, so I can be all lustful over Cannavaro and Iker Casillas, oh yes I can. 

Hope you got down to it despite the football being on. Your husband's team are doing pretty well, at present, so no doubt he is in a good mood. My husband is useless when the footy is on. I recall going to a game once and I knew for a fact I was ovulating at the time. I could barely stand up, it was so painful. That day, we got beat by Barnsley and thrown out of the FA Cup. Regardless of me ovulating, OH would not touch me when we got home :(

:hug:


----------



## poink lady

Hi curlysue, i've been readin ur blog for the past few wks now as im in the same position as u are! i have endometriosis and blocked tubes! i've had operations n so on n so on im now on the waiting list for ivf at liverpool hospital as im from st.helens. our doctor from whisten hospital ref us at the end of jan beginning of feb im was just wandering how long u waited roughly? im gettin very impatient now!!! im rushing home eve day from work jus to c if we have had a letter through the post!


----------



## CurlySue

I am not sure, Poink Lady. I am not sure whether the Womens will want to run their own tests. I was referred straight from GP to Liverpool Women's so I am not sure how they work if you are coming from another hospital. They might want to do their own investigations, basic ones like blood tests and the like. 

Your first appointment will probably be a consultant's appointment. Mine was with Dr Drakeley. I saw him the first time, then I saw his registrar who was lovely. I cannot remember her name, though. Have you tried Clomid? He put me on that for four months and then I went back on 15th January because Clomid failed abysmally. I had the opening evening for IVF on 19th February so, from consultant referral it normally takes about a month for the open evening to take place. 

PM me if you want to know anything. Have been through all of their tests, now.


----------



## poink lady

Thanks for getttin back to me im new on this!
I've had all my tests at whiston hospital yes, i even had to have the camera through my belly button (cant remember what the op is called lol), they used the dye then as well but it was no use! my tubes are completely damaged! and have been severing with endometriosis since i was 17! 
The doc we've been seein at whiston says we will have a letter for the open evening and told us the waiting list is only bout 3months so im guessing we won't ave to go through it all again plus i will be very upset if i have to have that op again!!! 
Don't think i will need the drugs u were given as my ovulation is ok according to the test that were carried out


----------



## CurlySue

You won't need the Op again, if you've had it, but basic blood work might need to be done.


----------



## Scrummy

Hi Ladies 

Hope its ok to gate crash ? :)

I have been refered to LWH yesterday after a hospital appintment and am wondering when should i be likely to recieve my open eving invite and when aprox will i start treatment after.
I have spent the last 8 years having various tests done and i dont think i will have to have those done again.
I have blocked tubes and PCOS with an iregular cycle so i presume basic bloods will need to be taken, however as i dont have a menstral cycle im presuming i will have to have something to make me have a cycle if that makes sence.

I have had laparoscapy and dye tests done and hormone levels were already tested 2 years ago and said i was ovulating...... 

Partner is ok and have above average tests so im hoping we dont need to wait an awful long time..

Can any of you please help or advise what i should expect now? I feel i am in the same boat as a few of you. :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all 

I know this is an old thread but tater than start a new one I thought I'd gate crash!

Hoping you can help, I have te patient information evening next week and was wondering what it involves and how long till I was expected to start treatment?

We've been under the consultant since February this year and we discovered I have haldrosapix and both my tubes are useless! :( already had all blood tests, ultrasound and HSG and hubby has had his SA so what will happen now?

Thx in advanced

X


----------



## bugs

Likklegemz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know this is an old thread but tater than start a new one I thought I'd gate crash!
> 
> Hoping you can help, I have te patient information evening next week and was wondering what it involves and how long till I was expected to start treatment?
> 
> We've been under the consultant since February this year and we discovered I have haldrosapix and both my tubes are useless! :( already had all blood tests, ultrasound and HSG and hubby has had his SA so what will happen now?
> 
> Thx in advanced
> 
> X

Hi hun there is a LWH thread listed on the assisted conception pages. I've been on there for 2 years now even though I've jumped ship and now use a clinic in Manchester. The girls on there are a wealth of knowledge and very supportive xxxx


----------

